# 2008 Keystone Laredo 272rl water leak



## o-pie (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a 2008 Keystone Laredo 272rl,  when it rains I have water on the carpet next to the wall in the bedroom.  There is no visible signs of where it is coming from, the walls are not wet.   I have checked and re checked the roof and there is no damage.  Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## C Nash (Apr 16, 2014)

Is there a slide where its wet?  Start with a water hose wetting just small section at a time. Wait between wetting to see if it seeps in.  Leak can come even from front. Most likely from window or top.   Een though the wall is not wet it still can be coming down the side.


----------



## dalenpalmer (Aug 13, 2014)

We need to find the complete detailed information about repair roof costs when we are planning for any repairs.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 13, 2014)

Don't understand what you are asking?  Do you want to know where you can get the cost for repair?  What kind of repair?  need more info.  Welcome to the forum


----------



## Isabella John (Jun 28, 2016)

First of all you should asked for a Roofing inspector for checking roof leaks, then use RV Liquid Roof for any damage or leak found. Thanks


----------



## William David (Jul 20, 2016)

You must consult with a good roofer for inspecting RV roof, EPDMRoofers is very reliable choice in my experience.


----------

